# What's more important to you? Riding or letting a horse on a field?



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

It's soooo hot here... I keep horses in the stable, 'cause there is no shadow in/on (?) the field and because I'm terrified of animals around here (especially ill foxes and crazy dogs that are let free in the night) I don't want to let horses alone out the whole night. 

So the out-time is from 6am-9am and 7pm-10pm. That's not exactly what my horses are used to, but it would be enough if I didn't take some of this time to ride... If I do ride that means they are out only for 3 hours a day. :-|

What do you do? Any advice?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess I don't understand why they need to be locked inside?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't really understand either... foxes and dogs aren't really gonna bother your horses that much, and the horses can defend themselves. They like being outside. don't get too overprotective =)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Same, this whole post confuses me.

My horses are out 24/7, I personally think the more time your horse can spend outside, the better off your horse will be.

Can you not ride between 9am and 7pm?


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

My horse gets turned out during the day, from about 7:30am until around 3pm. He likes to play a little too hard sometimes and will run around like a lunatic and I like the idea that if the guys see him running around they can bring him inside. He hurt himself last summer when he was turned out at night. He threw his pelvis out of alignment and messed up his lower back. Even though it is hot during the summer, he still does ok. There is some shade in his field but not a whole lot. They guys will hose him off when he comes in too if he is sweaty. Even though we love to pamper and spoil them, they are horses. Don't be afraid to leave them out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

During the summer, many people stall during the day and let the horses out at night when it's dark and cooler.

However, if you don't have fans in your stalls, being inside could be just as hot or hotter for your horses as being outside in the sun.

Mine are out 24/7, and they have shade if they want it. They usually don't. Even on the hottest days I'll find them snoozing in the blazing sun. :?


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I assume the barn is cooler than it is outside with less bugs and humidity? The sun does get hot, but sometimes being cooped up in a stall is worse. Why not go out and ride before the morning turn out or after the evening bringing in? Or right before they go out again at night? There seems to be plenty of time during the day that you could ride and not take up one of the outdoor sessions. If you HAVE to ride only during the times your horse is permitted outside then at least he/she is getting exercise and is out of the stall.

My horses are outside from 7 am - 7pm at the new barn. They have access to plenty of fresh water and seem happy even when the sun is hot and there is little shade. In fact, most of the time I see Gem standing out in the sun when she could be in the shade. She doesn't seem to mind. She does get hosed off in the evening if she is hot and sweaty.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you saying that the only time they're allowed out *at all *is during those time periods, and that during those times are the only time you are allowed to ride them? That seems a bit... extreme to protect against the heat, especially if a horse is in training. 

My horses are on pasture board, and are out all day and all night with a couple other horses. At the barn, though, they keep the horses in with fans on all day and let them into another pasture at night (and swap during the winter, minus the fans). But that doesn't mean that the horse's owner can't come during the day to train with their horse, or to even go on a pleasure ride. Everyone is free to come and ride their horse when ever they want during the day. 

I suppose we're all wanting further explanation so we can better understand your personal situation and can give better advice.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

When I leave them out the flies attack them as soon as they start sweating. And they sweat a lot on that sun... I thought they will be ok outside, at least till 11am, but fly sprays don't help even a tiny bit after they sweat, and they are covered with flys and other vampirebugs. Mare stands at doors and calls until we don't come to get her. They are both covered in fly bites. Looking like they fell in nettles...
How do you stop flies from eating your horses if they are outside all day, sweaty?

At night: there is an illness I think it's called rabies in english? When animals are very agressive. 2 years ago neighbour's dog got it and he was killed. I don't want to risk. We live very near the forest, there are foxes and other animals that could be ill.

I guess I could ride before I let them out in the morning. With sunrise 
I'll just have to switch and sleep at day... Well mom won't be happy 

I don't really want to ride after the sunset. And in between (around noon) it's really hot and there are tones of flies.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If an animal has rabies, it will attack whenever it wants to, not just at night.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

But at day at least someone will see... I check on them every half an hour, or have mom check them.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I think maybe you've read a few too many injury posts honey. Let the horses out.... if one wants in bring her in but leave the rest. They will be alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with mystical. Let the horses be outside. They'll be fine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Manca, I agree with the other two posters. They will be fine.

If your story is of they are outside in the day then someone can see, why can't you leave them out all day and put them in at night?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> During the summer, many people stall during the day and let the horses out at night when it's dark and cooler.
> 
> However, if you don't have fans in your stalls, being inside could be just as hot or hotter for your horses as being outside in the sun.
> 
> Mine are out 24/7, and they have shade if they want it. They usually don't. Even on the hottest days I'll find them snoozing in the blazing sun. :?


YES. This isn't a barn, but I guess the same principle would apply: At the factory I work at it would be 10 degrees hotter inside than outside if the fans weren't running. Not to mention it can get up to 103-105 (with a heat index of 112 to make it worse) here on a summer day. 

I'm sure the same goes for a barn. Kate has a shed to cool off in, but yet she's always in the sun


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I don't see why you can't ride during their 'in' time?? so they get the full 6 hours out.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you buy a fly sheet/mask?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine are out on pasture at night this time of year. Days are spent in their paddocks with access to their stalls that have fans.

I have all kinds of wildlife here. I have seen coyotes, foxes and coydogs (and lots of other things but I doubt turkey or deer enter the OP's list of worrisome animals). 

I think my horses are far safer being loose in the pasture than they will be closed in the barn.



Does someone really watch your animals every second of the day that they are turned out? You say someone would see if they got bit by something during the day. For that to happen someone would really have to be watching them every second.

I assume your horses have been properly vaccinated for rabies.

The rabies vaccine is one of the more affective vaccines.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Our horses are out 24/7 and its really hot here in the summer. As long as the horses have shade & plenty of water they should be fine. We have more problems with flies around the stalls than in the turn out.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Mine are out on pasture at night this time of year. Days are spent in their paddocks with access to their stalls that have fans.
> 
> I have all kinds of wildlife here. I have seen coyotes, foxes and coydogs (and lots of other things but I doubt turkey or deer enter the OP's list of worrisome animals).
> 
> ...


I googled rabies in Slovenia [where the OP's status bar says she is from] and rabies is pretty common in critters there. I found a site that had approximately 9 cases in 2010 in foxes, dogs, badgers, cows, and a horse.

I'm also not sure of the vaccines in such in that area. I'm not sure how limited turn out would help, but I know I would be a little more paranoid if rabies cases were rampant here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Good points, Ricci. I did not think to check her status bar. Her English was far better than many of ours so I did not even think she could be from another country.


Is changing the fencing in your turn out area an option? This will make it harder for some of the rabies carrying critters to get in.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I did the same thing, Always.

I wonder, the reason for not turning out for the day is because of flies? I would continue using fly spray and see if you can get a mask and/or fly sheet so they can be outside all day. I also feed my girls a dash of garlic powder in their grain every day that has really helped.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do they have fly predators available there?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My two have a big barn open all day and night so that they can choose. For the most part, they stand in the barn during the day and then go out when the sun goes down. I have seen them, during the day, go out for a few bites of grass, then run back in when the flies get too much for them. I do fly spray and fly mask them daily, but they are still bothered somewhat by flies.

I have to say, fly predators really do help! How I know this? Like an idiot I completely forgot to buy them earlier this summer...and I can notice a huge difference vs. last year when I used them.

ETA: I do give them a great pile of hay in the barn to munch on during the day and also have an automatic waterer so they have fresh, cool water at any time.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never thought about vaccinations, I'm so glad you suggested this. I asked on slovene forum and it is possible to get it  

I'm calling vet asap :lol:

And about animals that have rabies... Our country is quite small-20273km2 (7827miles2) so 9 cases in one year is not so little comparing to another enormous country...

So this is the plan:
-I'll get vacs for horses. I'm still not sure if I'm calm enough to let them out at night, but it's true, as Alwaysbehind said I can't watch them every minute and I could miss a bite. But I do feel safer having them out at day.
-I have a fly mask, and I'm thinking about a sheet too. I'll search for old threads or open a new one, I have some questions about it. This way my mare would be happy enough outside, I hope :lol:
-I'll insist about making some kind of shadow on the field. There is literaly no shadow, but it shouldn't be too hard to get few pillars (I don't know the word-the wooden things, part of a fence that are put into the ground) and then put some kind of blanket or something on, so there is at least some shadow and I'm not worried that they can't hide from the sun.
-I could ride during the in time... But I still prefer riding in cooler time. If they'll be outside during the day I could ride early in the morning or late in evening.
-I could change the fence... Only one thing has me worried. Rabbies are VERY common in bats. No fence could keep them out. I wonder if a mad bat would attack a horse?
-And what are fly predators? I've never heard of this things before, but maybe we have different name for it... Please explain it to me, then I can do a research.



> Good points, Ricci. I did not think to check her status bar. Her English was far better than many of ours so I did not even think she could be from another country.


Thanks :lol: But now you have me asking myself why I can't get an A in my english classes :roll:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

When I saw how common rabies was for you, I understood your concern much better. I'm glad your able to give vaccines and hopefully you can figure out a way to make a shelter/shade for your horse.

Fly Predators are little tiny bugs that eat fly larvae, and greatly helps keep the flies down. Here's a link; Fly Control for Horses - Fly Control by Spalding Labs


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

manca said:


> Thanks :lol: But now you have me asking myself why I can't get an A in my english classes :roll:


Because English is a very confusing and messed up language to learn. 

I can not imagine trying to learn it as a second language. It is hard enough as a primary language.



I think finding a way to build a shade place for the day is the best idea of all. Then you can turn them out all day.
Your rabies statistics are scary. I do not blame you for being worried with those statistics at all.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

This fly predators are interesting. I'm waiting for an answer if we have this in Slovenia, but I doubt it. What do you do with this bugs? Let them out on the field, in the stable?

I'll definitly do something for shade. And flys 



> Because English is a very confusing and messed up language to learn.


Haha  Tenses are killing me. They are much more complicated than slovene ones.
But we have other weird things, for an example we use special form for dual (?), and we change the endings of nouns, adjectives and verbs all the time. There are 6 endings for each noun and adjective, and verbs are especially messed up


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Horses are good at protecting themselves, my pony mare has taken down a few coyotes and a bob cat, but do what you need in your area. But being locked in a stall all day and night is hard on a horse


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

manca said:


> This fly predators are interesting. I'm waiting for an answer if we have this in Slovenia, but I doubt it. What do you do with this bugs? Let them out on the field, in the stable?


You actually sprinkle the fly predators over the manure pile where they will then eat the fly larvae. I used to get them in the mail every month or so in a small pouch. The pouch had some wood shavings in it plus the fly predator eggs. I had to wait a few days until I saw the predator larvae wriggling around in the pouch. Once that happened I then opened the pouch and spread the bugs over the manure pile.

They really worked a treat! I hope you can find them in Slovenia.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I know it's hard for them if they are locked in all the time, I see it in their behaviour. But I'll make it somehow, so they could be outside a lot 

We don't have predators


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh bummer on the predators.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for pushing the too many sad post! Next time I guess I ought to see where your from before I put my nose in. I hope you work something out soon for you & your horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

To bad on the predators, those things are miniture miracle workers.

A lot of insect repellants are only good for 2-8 hours but some are good for a couple of days. Of course the bottles don't say this so you will have to experiment with different brands. The study I read was actually from an article in an outdoor magazine and were for people but have a lot of the same active ingredients. Also, I've found the oil based repellants stay on longer when horses start sweating so might try that. I actually use one that has to be mixed and is for cattle (feedstore put me onto it).


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Horse are not scared of little critters that may be running around at night and if they are that little critter is just as scared of the horse as the horse is of them.

With this heat my horse is in until 6 if i do not ride and if i do ride he is in until 7ish when i get to the barn from work we ride for an hour then he is out until around 8 am the following morning. five other horses go out at night. there has never been an issue and it is way cooler at night and not to mention almost bug free.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I'll just buy fly sheets and hope they stay whole  We're already working on the shadow  And vet comes in tuesday to give them vacs.

Don't worry mysticalhorse, I know you just wanted to help 

nicole25-those critters have rabies. That's the problem. Rabies are quite common in my country.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Fly problems- u can get fly rugs that are sweat rugs and keep the wearer cool as well
Rabies- I havnt a clue. we dont get it here in the UK. is there a vaccination against it??


Sarcastic about rabies- get the army to patrol ur fields


----------

